# Pirates of the Lost Treasure Tourn. tickets on sale



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We have the tickets for sale at these locations Outcast bait and tackle, Grey's tackle, Pack -n-Ship, Tacky jack's, and Goin fishin. Tournament 26-28 of Sept. Capt meeting at grand lagoon yacht club friday the 26th tickets can also be bought there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Tourney books out yet??


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Nic - is that where the weigh-in is as well?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry not nic but am a pirate...captain's meeting at Grande Lagoon Yacht Club...weigh-in same place...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ultralite (9/9/2008)*sorry not nic but am a pirate...captain's meeting at Grande Lagoon Yacht Club...weigh-in same place...




Thank you sir!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

The weigh ins will be at Grande Lagoon Yacht club, and thanks for all the message and calls from people wanting to help and for the people who want to fish. The books will be out friday we looked at the proofs on Monday and did some changes. Really big thank you to all the sponsors, people who bought ads, and fishermen and women buying tickets. Proceeds go to secret santa for the kids which is awesome!!!!! It is going to be a big turn out, and a great time!!:letsdrink


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Would someone post the categories and what each one pays out.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes ... $500.00 1st, $200.00 2nd, $100.00 3rd The Fish are King and spanish mackeral, grouper, snapper, redfish, speckeled trout, and flounder. I will have a big post next with all info.:toast


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the link from last year... guess the website isn't updated, but at least it will give you some info. 

http://www.piratesonthegulf.com/



Also...

http://www.pltpirates.com/

Gives ya a little info about what we do and Secret Santa. Thanks for all the support!! :bowdown

Thanks Nic for taking the wheel on this one ....:grouphug</HTMLFRMT>


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great cause and very well run tourny! If I can locate a partner I just might do this one again.

:clap


----------

